# RON - Ronin Resources



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2021)

Ronin Resources Ltd (RON) lists on ASX today.        

The Company is the 100% owner of two prospective exploration projects in Colombia. 

The Vetas Project is the Company’s primary focus and is a large, high-grade, thermal coal project containing a JORC Compliant Exploration Target. 
The Santa Rosa Project is an earlier stage gold and copper project located in a prolific artisan mining district. 

*Listing date*16 December 2021 ; 1:30 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://roninresources.com.au/*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RON*Capital to be Raised*$5,000,000*Expected offer close date*29/11/2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. CPS Capital Group Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

